# Do I have to know how to drive to get my EMT-B cert?



## Diabeetus (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi all I want to start school in January to become an EMT-B, however I'm a bit self-conscious about jumping in now seeing as I don't know how to drive and a big part of being an EMT-B is driving. Would not knowing how to drive not allow me to get my certification? The course at my community college takes 6 months- obviously *I HOPE* that's plenty of time to jump on the ball and learn how to drive if I'm motivated which as of right now I'm past my fears of wrecking and I'm gaining confidence everytime I think about driving. I'm ready to conquer this. 

With that said, I know I will have to go on ride-alongs with my local fire department and I know I have to eventually learn how to drive the ambulance if I ever want a job as an EMT-B but as I'm in school is not being able to drive anything that would stop me from getting my certificate? Is driving the ambulance a must for anyone taking courses at a community college? I don't want to be in school for 3 months and then one day be told "your test this week is to pass the written and physical ambulance test" and here I am handicapped without any knowledge of it. Will I even encounter stuff like that? Or will I be introduced on how to use the ambulance when I get my certification and try to apply? 

Again I'm very self-concious about joining right now. I WANT THIS but I don't want to jump in too soon because driving is a very big part of being an EMT-B but at the same time one would think you wouldn't need to know how to drive the ambulance to get a certification on how to provide basic medical techniques.


----------



## Tommerag (Dec 31, 2010)

Do you have your drivers license? If not your going to definitely need that to get a job in this field.

As far as taking the EMT-B course, as far as I know, you won't need it. Doing a ride along is exactly that, a ride along. Your not going to be doing any driving. On my volunteer dept I'm on, we don't even let new members drive to calls the first year on.

This is something that you are going to have to deal with though if you want to get into ems.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2010)

Is driving a requirment for licensure? No.

Will you be able to find a job as an attendant only? Maybe, depends on the area. Some places yes, others no.

However, the biggest question is getting to and from work. "Sorry, I can't take this call at the end of my shift or else I'll miss the bus" is not going to get you out of a late call.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Dec 31, 2010)

My large non-911 company hires people under 21 as non-drivers. If you live in a large area, you might be able to get a job like that.


----------



## rescue99 (Dec 31, 2010)

Diabeetus said:


> Hi all I want to start school in January to become an EMT-B, however I'm a bit self-conscious about jumping in now seeing as I don't know how to drive and a big part of being an EMT-B is driving. Would not knowing how to drive not allow me to get my certification? The course at my community college takes 6 months- obviously *I HOPE* that's plenty of time to jump on the ball and learn how to drive if I'm motivated which as of right now I'm past my fears of wrecking and I'm gaining confidence everytime I think about driving. I'm ready to conquer this.
> 
> With that said, I know I will have to go on ride-alongs with my local fire department and I know I have to eventually learn how to drive the ambulance if I ever want a job as an EMT-B but as I'm in school is not being able to drive anything that would stop me from getting my certificate? Is driving the ambulance a must for anyone taking courses at a community college? I don't want to be in school for 3 months and then one day be told "your test this week is to pass the written and physical ambulance test" and here I am handicapped without any knowledge of it. Will I even encounter stuff like that? Or will I be introduced on how to use the ambulance when I get my certification and try to apply?
> 
> Again I'm very self-concious about joining right now. I WANT THIS but I don't want to jump in too soon because driving is a very big part of being an EMT-B but at the same time one would think you wouldn't need to know how to drive the ambulance to get a certification on how to provide basic medical techniques.



Sure you can get your EMT license. You can even get a non EMS job. And...you also have time to learn to drive. Good luck.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 31, 2010)

Right now with the overabundance of EMTs of all flavors, not knowing how to drive means the chances of getting a job are incredibly slim


----------

